# Need some advice in setting up a 125 gallon tank :)



## smog_1130 (Nov 21, 2010)

This is such a nice site! 

So I traded my 55 gallon discus tank to a 125 gallon tank. I am planning on setting up a rift lake tank. a.cichlids have always fascinated me whenever i got to fish stores lol. anyway, first step is deciding what colour of substrate to use. I kinda want the black one but I've browsed through the submitted tanks in the site and the white looks cool! I'm also planning on having a white background. So it's either a black background with white sub or the other way around. What do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That would be way too much maintenance for me, LOL. I'd do pool filter sand substrate (beige) and a black background. Easier to keep the sand pristine than the background.

I have my first black sand tank...but it also has a charcoal background and black rocks. I only went with the black because I wanted matching sand and plant substrate. Flourite makes both in black. Tired of the fish scattering the plant substrate through the tank like confetti...this way it does not show.


----------



## smog_1130 (Nov 21, 2010)

I got the tank yay! It was really plain and boring so I painted the tank rims and stand black. 
Here are the pics:

















I'll post the painted products once theyre dry 
I'm also constructing an UGJ...i bought pool filter sand and are all cleaned 
I was thinking of just painting the tank black and just decorate the inside with stones. I want to do a rock background but I'm worried that it might ruin the glass in the long run (its a tempered glass). Will it be safe if i stick heavy rocks as background with silicone?


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I would spend the time now on stacking the stones right, then there is no need for silicone and you will have a easyer time takeing the stones out if you ever wanne catch all your fish in the tank.

Im just saying it's a lot more difficult to catch fish with a "permanent" rock background, compared to a tank where you can take the rocks out in case something go wrong and u need to isolate a sick fish or if you need to catch a bunch of fry.

just my 2 cent

:thumb: nice trade for a 55 g


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I read about someone who siliconed rocks onto the back glass and then was unable to move the tank...it was too heavy. :lol:

I do not find silicone very strong. So I would not trust it with heavy rocks.

Also think about getting a sick or dead fish out of the tank when designing a background. You have to be able to easily get into all the nooks and crannies.

I've seen it done with slate, but I prefer my in-tank 3D backgrounds. If I was not going to do one of those, I'd probably go with solid black.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

For reference, and maybe a little idea inspiration  , here's a shot of mine. Pool filter sand, black background, and rocks from my yard and a local stone supply. Just stack your rocks so they are steady and can't topple over. If you're not going to paint the back of the tank and use vinyl, do yourself a favor and get that SeaView gel to put it on. I've tried the vaseline and veggie oil tricks, and they both have drawbacks. The Seaview works like a charm.


----------



## smog_1130 (Nov 21, 2010)

I finally finished setting it up lol!
I spent a lot of time decorating it and my artistic side kept on leaving me  
Evidence:








I tried stacking the slate rocks but it just ended up looking messy so I decided to just stick them in the stand upwards lol. 
There should be alot of hiding places..im not sure though.

I also made an UGJ system which is pretty cool..i really like the effects it creates! 









as for the background...i tried painting it black but i didn't like it. I tried removing all of it but I ended up creating shapes lol. Ill stick a paper background using seaview and we'll see how will that turn out.
The water is still cloudy..i think I didn't wash the sand enough uh oh. I used filter sand, crushed coral, and CaribSea's cichlid sand. they all mixed well together so now i have white and black sand 

















the lights and driftwood were from my old tank. Should I ditch the driftwood?


----------



## smog_1130 (Nov 21, 2010)

water is clearer now..and i did some changes to the design...i bought some cichlid stones and i like them a lot..goes well with the black background lol here are the pics:

























oh and a pleco from my old tank 









I used some of the old filter media from my old tank but i think I killed them off lol.
Here are my tank water parameters (i used Tetra's kit):
pH 7.5
kH 7
GH 10
Nitrite <0.3 mg/l
Nitrate 0

Here are the tap water parameters:
pH 7.5
kH 4
GH 6
the tank has been running for about a week and a half now.

Should I add more salt (like the recipe on this site) or are my hardness and pH enough? I'm thinking of setting up a rift lake tank or just an all male show tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How are you cycling the tank?

The amount of rocks would vary depending if you went with mbuna or haps/peacocks.


----------



## smog_1130 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm looking at species from the Lake T. right now..i like the appearances of calvus and trophs.

I got some media from my old tank as well as the driftwoods. I also bought Marc Weiss' bacter boost just to be on the safe side. The pleco is doing well in the tank with no problems so far.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But your bacteria from the old tank will die unless there are fish in the tank or you are feeding the tank ammonia.


----------

